# 2 days till the openning of Dove season



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

here in KY the temp will V 93 and a heat index over100 - what 2 do ? - PIKE Rabbit & I R passing up a great dove field 2 go 2 the pond - a late day hunt as doves come into roost - lawn chairs in the shade & the only rule the dove must V shot over water - does keep PIKE COOL as always !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

temp 95 here for Sunday. The good news is the dove are piling into the fields. Should make for a quick morning hunt before it heats up.
Cash is such a traitor. He tried to leave me, and went to walk at heel beside a guy he doesn't even know the other day. The reason was, guy was carrying a shotgun case.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - here in the bluegrass - we have so many doves this year - it is amazing - 15 white tail & no limit on Eurasians - float me a loan on shells - LOL


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tex Deb

please film all of this one

My Right hand is already a tad froggy

Birds, Dogs, Friendships and Heat

Any Lady in Jeans and chaps and hunting boots  ;D

Mercy me

the last 3 brain cells I have left

You could call me Davey Boy

I just hope there is no early pumkins?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will be hunting, but will try and take a few pictures.
Cant seem to do both at the same time.

Play nice Rudy.
This is my lovely daughter before a hunt.


This was Helens first dove hunt on the opener last year.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - welcome 2 the world of a V - PIKE goes with the 1 that puts birds on the ground - I never fault that !!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Whats not To Love Mommy?

You did Great to me 

Top shelve stuff

Any Young Lady sporting a shotgun and the great outdoor as some of her choices

Is a Rock star to me 

maybe a super star 

God bless your daughter Deb she is a keeper 

God bless you for all your imprints you gifted Her as well 

I am far

I am smiling Miles on this and I rate you and Her a 500 on these pics

and tell the old man He did real swell as well

Getting some

real raw and free 

SUPERSTARS anyone think less I would bless them into cream cheese

No cracker ;D

THESE 2 ARE FEMALE WARRIORS SUPERSTARS 

I MAY HAVE DUMPED MY COFFEE ;D

CAMO, BIRDS , GUNS , AND SMILES PERFLEXION

DEB WHERE DO I SEND THE HOURS OLD SALMON?

YOU EARNED IT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here Rudy.
This is her and her dad.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep the Great Helens a ROCK STAR to me 

mercy me'


all my 6 shotguns pre greased to the tee and 3rd pot of Coffee 

I miss little don't hate me bless your Hubby throws away those Smokes they reduce all and kill most that make that choice :'(

watching loves go down on smokes hurts the kids the most :-[

trust me on this one

2 funerals due to smokes

every addiction we choose

the kids are watching are stands on choices 

I made 100's of poor ones 

thank you so much on the Pics ;D

Tell her Big Nordic

Helen Can Helen will

Get her
DONE 

I tip my best ball cap to her"

and I sport over 50 ball caps

and I pray Pappa says no more to smokes

He looks to be a great giving Dad

and Loved that bad $ss mule as well

them are great packers and some fun

You made my day

Blessing to your entire family

your Blessed

This my daughter

Once a hardwood BB cleaner 

I LOVE YOU KID

Forgive me

Deb I am not preaching or judging

I am Reaching


----------

